# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Diesmal hätten wir gerne zum Frühjahrsanfang einfach ein schönes Angelbild, das eine Frühlingstimmung rüberbringt. Bitte nicht breiter als 600 Pixel! *


*Der Gewinn April​*
*Abu Stamina 4000 FD Art.Nr.1132823​*







Die neue Rollenserie Stamina von Abu Garcia ist die ideale Einstiegsrolle für viele Angelbereiche. Der ansprechende Preis und die umfangreiche Ausstattung machen diese Serie so attraktiv für preisbewusste Angler. Mit einem kräftigen Getriebe, 4 Kugellagern und einem IAR- Walzenlager (sofortiger Rücklaufstopp), Metall-Weitwurfspule und einer Graphit-Ersatzspule lässt diese Rolle keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## Damyl (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Erster |supergri
Mal sehen ob´s was bringt........


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Der schwarze Schwan |supergri

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## flori66 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Und ich bin auch wieder dabei:
Anhang anzeigen 78676


----------



## Frieder (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Auch ich war mit meiner Kamera unterwegs.
Orth a. Fehmarn


----------



## Würmchesbader (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## Schuschek (5. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Guten Morgen an alle!
Mich würde mal interessieren wer im März gewonnen hat. Hab das gesammte Magazin durchforstet aber leider nirgens eine Information gefunden! Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Link und ich hab es überlesen!


----------



## rotauge88 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

7ter^^

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/7628/bild034thumbfz2.jpg

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/1710/bild050thumbws4.jpg

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/1723/pic0388thumbvy3.jpg


----------



## Hechtchris (5. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/4568/staffelseefruehlingfq0.jpg


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*


----------



## peterws (5. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Bevor ihr Euch fragt, was an meinem Bild "Frühlingsstimmung" sein soll - kurze Erklärung: Frühlingsanfang ist nunmal die Zeit in der unsere Raubfische sich auf das Laichgeschäft vorbereiten und unter dem schutz des Gesetzes stehen. Um mich dennoch mit der Angelei zu beschäftigen stürze ich mich in  meine Werkstatt oder das "Basteln und selbermachen Forum" und tüftle an meiner Ausrüstung herum oder baue ein paar neue Köder oder auch eine neue Rute, wie auf den Fotos.


----------



## Sarein (5. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

@Schuscheck

gewonnen haben:

wessirobert
und
Arbun
Glückwunsch an der Stelle. #6

Hier mein Bild!


----------



## spin-paule (6. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

"Frühlingshafte Morgensonne in Schwäbisch Hall"

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/9754/morgensonnebr6.jpg
Die beste Zeit um ans Wasser zu gehen!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Fishing_Girl (7. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Mein "Spinner" :k in leichter Abenddämmerung :l





LG, Fishing_Girl #h


----------



## ZanderKai (7. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Dann versuch ich es auch nochmal


----------



## Anjolus (8. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Hier mein Bild von gestern abend. Die Seerosen kommen schon hoch, aber leider hat kein Fisch gebissen, schade.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MPluto (8. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (8. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Was für ein Blick.Sonnenutergang am Fehmarnsund und dann warten auf Fisch.


----------



## Cobra HH (8. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

ein Sonnenuntergang an der Hamburger-Elbe


----------



## your_disco (8. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Hier mein Beitrag, schöne Grüße aus dem Norden.|wavey:


----------



## Matze_saksa (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Stor Belt im Frühling


----------



## badbrain (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Hätte da auch 2 pics ! |supergri


----------



## dakota1 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ich bin auch mal dabei






Petry Heil


----------



## STEINI123 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

so mach auch mit.
mein hund am teich schliesslich will er auch fische fangen|supergri


----------



## gringo92 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

joa...:vik:


----------



## stephan.w (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Der Frühling kommt bestimmt noch #h


----------



## Vitali-KS (9. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Hallo,

will mein Glück auch mal auf die Probe stellen!!!
Habe zwei schöne Schwäne anzubieten...


Gruß
Vitali |wavey:


----------



## bueffel61 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

...na dann wollen wir es mal versuchen...:g


----------



## Revilo (11. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Wo gibts sowas denn noch, eine alte Eisenbahnbrücke über dem Kanal?!

Konnte mich nicht direkt für 1 Bild entscheiden.|kopfkrat


----------



## B2H2 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

#hWenn ihr was Fängt dann gehe isch auch angeln


----------



## frogile (11. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

So hier ist mal schön der Bodensee mit Blick auf Lindau in der Abendstimmung.
Foto wurde Anfang Februar geschossen.
Schade dass man hier nur so kleine Bilder hochladen kann.
In hoher Auflösung käme das noch besser


----------



## Waldorf&Stettler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Soooooo schön ist es da


----------



## beppobrem (12. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Zander bewacht sein Nest  #h


----------



## beckslave (12. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

ich versuch es auch einfach mal!
petri heil


----------



## beppobrem (13. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Geschaft ! :vik:


----------



## zesch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

am kleinen Belt:




Gruß

zesch


----------



## Hackersepp (15. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Sonnenuntergang auf Rügen  (vom letzten Samstag)


----------



## big mama (16. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ich bin auch dabei !
Herrlich - Brandungsangeln ohne Brandung.... - an der schönen ostholsteinischen Küste.#h


----------



## Pudel (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

So hab hier auch mal zwei nette Bildchen!


----------



## Henryhst (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Die Wecken doch bei jedem Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## boki801 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

*Nix gefangen, aber trotzem war es ein schöner tag.
Kiesgrube Epple 13.04.08 
*


----------



## Marcus van K (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Kraniche, die Frühlingsboten überhaupt oder? |supergri


----------



## fhstutti (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

So ich versuch mich auch mal


----------



## MarcinMaximus (20. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Hier mein Teilnahmefoto :m

Letzte Woche in Dänemark.


----------



## Schreck2 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Frühling für alle


----------



## Doc Plato (21. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

So sah es am Samstag beim "Frühlingsangeln" aus. 








#c


----------



## Rohrbacher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ausfahrt aus Hafen von Bagenkop Mai 2007


----------



## angler4711 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*



 

 


Und hier sind meine Bilder der Tongrube meines Vereines,
im Frühling.
Das Gewässer ist ungefähr 2ha groß.

Weiterhin

Petri Heil


----------



## mipo (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*




Na dann versuche ich auch mal wieder.:q


----------



## rotauge88 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Sorry fürs OffTopic, aber was passiert da gerade mit der Flasche? |kopfkrat


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*





Frühling im Ruhrpott


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*



mipo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 79907
> 
> 
> Na dann versuche ich auch mal wieder.:q


 

Also mit dem bild hätte man sich mal zurückhalten sollen!!!|krach:

Sorry für´s OffTopic


----------



## sundangler (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/5870/dsc1395gi0.th.jpg


----------



## d0ni (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

http://img235.*ih.us/img235/5172/anglerboardfm8.th.jpg

Unsere Fischtreppe in Wernberg

und ein Blick auf die Wiese gleich gegenüber 
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/9418/anglerboard2el3.th.jpg


----------



## MarcinMaximus (24. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 79937
> 
> 
> 
> Frühling im Ruhrpott


 

Danke für den Hinweis auf den Forellen-Bach!!!!:q


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf den Forellen-Bach!!!!:q


 
Forellen? das ist ein klärwerk!#h


----------



## Archer (24. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Hier auch mal mein Beitrag zu den Frühlingsbildern.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (24. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Mal eine doofe Frage in die Runde, es geht doch um ein *Angel*bild, oder?!?! Was genau ist damit nun gemeint? 

Ein Bild, welches auch ein Außenstehender direkt mit Angeln in Verbindung bringt, weil auch dem Bild z.B. jemand beim fischen zu sehen ist, oder eine Rute etc.

Oder ein Bild, welches lediglich beim Angeln gemacht wurde, wo man aber nicht direkt einen Zusammenhang mit Angeln erkennen muss? z.B. einfach ein schöner See, blühende Pflanze an einem Teich, irgendwelche Tier, schönen Sonnenaufgang usw?

Ich selbst hatte zunächst ersteres vermutet.|kopfkrat


----------



## rotauge88 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ich denke es werden alle Bilder aufgenommen die sowohl das Themenfeld Angeln als auch das Thema Früjahr abdecken. Und ein Bild von einem See spiegelt beides wieder. 

Wenn ein Bild beim Angeln gemacht wird, dann hat es ja zwangsläufig auch etwas mit Angeln zu tun #c


----------



## Khaane (25. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Mit dem Bild sollte der Gewinn klappen.

Bei der Zeichnung wurde ich künstlerisch durch die Rolle inspiriert - Ich hoffe man erkennt die Liebe im Detail.

Gruß
Khaane#h


----------



## gringo92 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*



Khaane schrieb:


> Mit dem Bild sollte der Gewinn klappen.
> 
> Bei der Zeichnung wurde ich künstlerisch durch die Rolle inspiriert - Ich hoffe man erkennt die Liebe im Detail.
> 
> ...



ich denke wir können aufhören nach dem bild hat keiner mehr ne chance|jump:


----------



## parser022 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*





auch kormorane koennen etwas romantisches an sich haben solange sie auf den baeumen sitzen...


----------



## Pudel (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Und wer darf sich hier über die neue Rolle freuen???


----------



## sundangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Genau mittlerweile haben wir Mitte Mai  |wavey:


----------



## sundangler (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Wer hat denn nun gewonnen??


----------

